# Medicare Pregnancy Tests



## missduck (May 1, 2014)

I work at a Family Practice/Addiction Medicine clinic. We prescribe Suboxone for opioid addiction and need to run a pregnancy test on the women to get started. I am having trouble finding a HCPCS code since Medicare does not pay for 81025 as a valid code.


----------



## lshaulis (May 20, 2014)

I don't have my HCPC's handy but it seems I remember that when billing Medicare you'd find the code your looking for there, I think it was a G code.


----------

